# How to not look like a geek when solving the 3x3



## SebCube (Jan 10, 2010)

Helo everybody i was wondering how to not look like a geek in front of non cubers some people have started calling me a geek and its not that i dont like i just want to know whether there is a way to NOT look like a geek thanks for any answers.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 10, 2010)

Ignore them. They're jealous. >:]


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 10, 2010)

I usually tell them that I get to be a millionaire while they get to live in the dumpster, regretting choosing a selfish life.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I usually tell them that I get to be a millionaire while they get to live in the dumpster, regretting choosing a selfish life.


LOL


There's no way to not look like a "geek" because that's what people who can do difficult things get called. It looks to noncubers like you're trying to show off how smart you are. If you care about being popular, stop practicing cubing in front of other people.


----------



## PEZenfuego (Jan 10, 2010)

Ability to figure out a plastic toy=millionaire potential. I think my math is off. It seems that 9 times out of 10, they're jealous. Rather than try to win when faced with someone like this...realize the truth. You've already won.


----------



## Anthony (Jan 10, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> I usually tell them that I get to be a millionaire while they get to live in the dumpster, regretting choosing a selfish life.



That doesn't make any sense, which means you usually look stupid.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 10, 2010)

Solve it while macin hos, yo.


----------



## Kwayetus (Jan 10, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Solve it while macin hos, yo.




LOL


----------



## Carson (Jan 10, 2010)

Wear some article of clothing relating to sports.


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2010)

Turn up ya swag.


----------



## Me (Jan 10, 2010)

be energetic when you're doing it, and as a fun final trick: after PLL recognition ask the person to look you in the eye while you finish the cube. Freaks people out.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmm, this is a hard question, the only way I can think of is to make it so you don't look nerdy.
Definition of nerd:

Nerds are a form of candy currently sold by Nestlé under their Willy Wonka Candy Company brand. Damn.

I mean: 
1. A foolish, inept, or unattractive person.
2. A person who is single-minded or accomplished in scientific or technical pursuits but is felt to be socially inept.


----------



## V-te (Jan 10, 2010)

Why would you care at all? People tell me things like "Do you make love to your cubes at night?". My usual response is yes I do, and laugh along with them. People like these show, by their statements, how immature they are, and fighting them off with logic is useless, since they won't listen. 

Going along with their insults (for me) backfires to them in ways
#1. It shows that you aren't irritated, making _them_ irritated.
#2. It shows that you are just going along with it, meaning they won't find a reaction no matter what they try. 

Just ignore and move on with your life. You have two years to live. Enjoy it.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

V-te said:


> Why would you care at all? People tell me things like "Do you make love to your cubes at night?". My usual response is yes I do, and laugh along with them. People like these show, by their statements, how immature they are, and fighting them off with logic is useless, since they won't listen.
> 
> Going along with their insults (for me) backfires to them in ways
> #1. It shows that you aren't irritated, making _them_ irritated.
> ...



Yes, listen to this, this is a good answer.


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 10, 2010)

V-te said:


> Just ignore and move on with your life. You have *two years to live*. Enjoy it.


What? Does SebCube have a terminal illness? If so, I hope he is strong through it all.
On-off topic: Don't really worry about it. Just be a happy geek. But this is key: DON'T act like you are superior to someone else just because you can solve a few different plastic toys. Girls don't dig that ish.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

Appear to be nice and relaxed and maby wear sun glasses over your head 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzGjbjUPVUo


----------



## V-te (Jan 10, 2010)

lilkdub503 said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Just ignore and move on with your life. You have *two years to live*. Enjoy it.
> ...



No, We die in 2012. That's why.

A girl that doesn't dig cubes is not a girl I would like as my gf.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh, 2012, don't make me laugh. Actually do, I like laughing


----------



## SebCube (Jan 10, 2010)

Me said:


> be energetic when you're doing it, and as a fun final trick: after PLL recognition ask the person to look you in the eye while you finish the cube. Freaks people out.


Thank you so much that is awesome XD


----------



## V-te (Jan 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Oh, 2012, don't make me laugh. Actually do, I like laughing



Lol. Who knows, something might happen. You have an excuse to enjoy life.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

V-te said:


> Zane_C said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, 2012, don't make me laugh. Actually do, I like laughing
> ...



You made me laugh at the bit where you said "excuse", good job.


----------



## Edward (Jan 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> V-te said:
> 
> 
> > Zane_C said:
> ...



Please don't start...


----------



## Sin-H (Jan 10, 2010)

b2t:
Basically, yeah, be a happy geek 
It works better than being a selfish nerd


----------



## lilkdub503 (Jan 10, 2010)

V-te said:


> lilkdub503 said:
> 
> 
> > V-te said:
> ...



You missed the point. I was trying to put the emphasis on the superiority thing. No one likes arrogance. Cubes are icebreakers.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 10, 2010)

hehe... I normally just say, "I earn 300kr (which is...54.5 USD)/hour for doing this"  Then they normally reply like "wouuw... I wanna be as fast as you!" x'D ( the point is, then they don't think your are a geek, but a moneymaker x'D)


----------



## Muesli (Jan 10, 2010)

"Do you want to know?"

"Yeaah!"

"Really?"

"yeah yeah tell me!"

"Ok. You ready?"

"Get on with it!"

"Match the colours up."

To put it simply, tell them what you're doing as you do it. Engage them


----------



## Kian (Jan 10, 2010)

I know you're young and being more popular is important to you (it's important to almost everyone, at least in some sense), but I can't stress to you enough how little it matters what anyone else thinks of you. Do what you love and do it wherever you damn well please. Happy cubing


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 10, 2010)

just dont cube in front of them. nobody calls me a geek, but i'm not the type that likes attention


----------



## Bryan (Jan 10, 2010)

1) If you wear glasses, they should be sunglasses. And don't wear them across your eyes. Either on your forehead, hung on the front of your shirt, or, as I've seen in some rare occasions, hung on the back of your shirt.
2) Wear a special shirt. Tiger face covering the whole shirt? Good. Dragon wrapping around the back? Good.
3) Put a crapload of gel in your hair. It should look permanently wet and in a position that defies the lawas of gravity.
4) Have six-pack abs. During your solves, solved one-handed for a while and show off the six-pack.
5) Have an iPod or other music device and get external speakers for it. Have music that's just bass beats. Bop to the music while you solve and declare, "This song is freaking awesome."
6) Have a girl that's dressed like someone from "Jersey Shore" and have her stand next to you snapping gum and telling everyone, "You're freaking awesome!". She should also bop to the music.
7) During the PLL, grab the girl and give her a big kiss. If you don't think your mom would feel awkward if she saw it, you're doing it wrong.
8) Once you're done with the solve, toss the cube on the ground, slap the girl on the backside, and say, "Pick that up for me babe."

I guarantee if you follow these stops, no one will accuse you of being a geek.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 1) If you wear glasses, they should be sunglasses. And don't wear them across your eyes. Either on your forehead, hung on the front of your shirt, or, as I've seen in some rare occasions, hung on the back of your shirt.
> 2) Wear a special shirt. Tiger face covering the whole shirt? Good. Dragon wrapping around the back? Good.
> 3) Put a crapload of gel in your hair. It should look permanently wet and in a position that defies the lawas of gravity.
> 4) Have six-pack abs. During your solves, solved one-handed for a while and show off the six-pack.
> ...




This is the only way I'll practice for now on.


----------



## Stefan (Jan 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Appear to be nice and relaxed and maby wear sun glasses over your head
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzGjbjUPVUo



Nah... if you really don't want to appear like a geek, be like Adam or Bob.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 1) If you wear glasses, they should be sunglasses. And don't wear them across your eyes. Either on your forehead, hung on the front of your shirt, or, as I've seen in some rare occasions, hung on the back of your shirt.
> 2) Wear a special shirt. Tiger face covering the whole shirt? Good. Dragon wrapping around the back? Good.
> 3) Put a crapload of gel in your hair. It should look permanently wet and in a position that defies the lawas of gravity.
> 4) Have six-pack abs. During your solves, solved one-handed for a while and show off the six-pack.
> ...



I would so much rather look like a geek.


----------



## cuber13579 (Jan 10, 2010)

if thats what being a geek is than enjoy being a geek i get called a nerd but i just say then if this is what a nerd is then i'm happy to be a nerd


----------



## Dionz (Jan 10, 2010)

well it sucks that non-cubers think that a rubiks cube is lake THE symbol for geeks... god damnit


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 10, 2010)

Most importantly, don't forget to slow your roll while you solve.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Jan 10, 2010)

why, do u mind being called a geek?

i like it.


----------



## Feryll (Jan 10, 2010)

Really, a way to gracefully do it would to do it smoothly. Like not shaking while your doing it, even if it takes a few more seconds. Also saying something random like "Good for you" or "That's what she said" might make the insulter (insultor?) have to try to hard to come up with a new insult. Or you could just roll with it.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 10, 2010)

You could always solve in public less I guess? Although solving in public helps to learn how to control your nerves, it does lead to people having certain perceptions about you. I only train in public shortly before a competition, and I go to some kind of nearby coffee shop where people are all there to do various things. This way it isn't *too* unusual that you are cubing, because most everyone else is doing something as well.

I always feel uncomfortable cubing in public. When I cube, I cube to train or improve or somehow better my technique. I don't like being interrupted to have to explain cubing to non-cubers, or answer questions about cubing. It's not that I don't like talking to people about these things, I do, but not when I am trying to practice.

I would try to simply practice in public less and see if it helps.

Chris


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 10, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> Hmm, this is a hard question, the only way I can think of is to make it so you don't look nerdy.
> Definition of nerd:
> 
> Nerds are a form of candy currently sold by Nestlé under their Willy Wonka Candy Company brand. Damn.
> ...



See, the reason I am not a nerd whilst solving the cube because I am dead sexy.



Bryan said:


> 1) If you wear glasses, they should be sunglasses. And don't wear them across your eyes. Either on your forehead, hung on the front of your shirt, or, as I've seen in some rare occasions, hung on the back of your shirt.
> 2) Wear a special shirt. Tiger face covering the whole shirt? Good. Dragon wrapping around the back? Good.
> 3) Put a crapload of gel in your hair. It should look permanently wet and in a position that defies the lawas of gravity.
> 4) Have six-pack abs. During your solves, solved one-handed for a while and show off the six-pack.
> ...



I do 1 sometimes, on my hat.
2) Nope.
3) I put some Axe stuff in my hair sometimes
4) Yup but I'm not even gonna try that
5) Yup
6) No...
7) Nope...
8) LOL


----------



## Edam (Jan 10, 2010)

This shirt might also help, I've never tried it but I can't argue with those kind of reviews.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 10, 2010)

Spoiler












Something similar, but vulgar.
Also a wolf shirt.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Jan 10, 2010)

You know when I started I thought people woudl think I was a nerd, cause I am and cubing is a nerdy pursuit.

as it turned out I met a lot of people while cubing in public. Frequently cute girls. Cubing gets peoples attention and they can approach you and ask you questions. Maybe the people insulting you notice that you are getting attention and admiration for your intelligence.

So don't worry about looking like a nerd. one thing that might make you look more impressive is stopping when you're done with each solve for 2 seconds to let them know you solved it. other wise people think you are cubing and not solving.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 10, 2010)

HowSuneIsNow said:


> You know when I started I thought people woudl think I was a nerd, cause I am and cubing is a nerdy pursuit.
> 
> as it turned out I met a lot of people while cubing in public. Frequently cute girls. Cubing gets peoples attention and they can approach you and ask you questions. Maybe the people insulting you notice that you are getting attention and admiration for your intelligence.
> 
> So don't worry about looking like a nerd. one thing that might make you look more impressive is stopping when you're done with each solve for 2 seconds to let them know you solved it. other wise people think you are cubing and not solving.


Wow that is a good one Thanks!!!


----------



## SebCube (Jan 10, 2010)

yay this is my most successful thread


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't mean to spoil the moment for you, SebCube, you double posted.



Bryan said:


> 1) If you wear glasses, they should be sunglasses. And don't wear them across your eyes. Either on your forehead, hung on the front of your shirt, or, as I've seen in some rare occasions, hung on the back of your shirt.
> 2) Wear a special shirt. Tiger face covering the whole shirt? Good. Dragon wrapping around the back? Good.
> 3) Put a crapload of gel in your hair. It should look permanently wet and in a position that defies the lawas of gravity.
> 4) Have six-pack abs. During your solves, solved one-handed for a while and show off the six-pack.
> ...



1) I can do that.
2) Yes I have a Tiger shirt just like that.
3) I could do that, but I don't like it, it feels like you have grease in your hair.
4. My friends say I have a six pack only when they punch me (Joke punch of course), I don't show it off.
5) I don't feel like bopping when I'm cubing.
6) Hell no.
7) I think I'll rather be called a nerd then lose most my popularity completely.
8) Haha I don't think so, that would eliminate any popularity remaining after step 7.

Some good but overall, I think I'll rather look nerdy.


----------



## SebCube (Jan 10, 2010)

What is double posted


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 10, 2010)

SebCube said:


> What is double posted



You post two times in a row, when you can just edit the first one.
Don't worry about it, I did it a little while back, that's how I found out about it.


----------



## blade740 (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryan said:


> 1) If you wear glasses, they should be sunglasses. And don't wear them across your eyes. Either on your forehead, hung on the front of your shirt, or, as I've seen in some rare occasions, hung on the back of your shirt.
> 2) Wear a special shirt. Tiger face covering the whole shirt? Good. Dragon wrapping around the back? Good.
> 3) Put a crapload of gel in your hair. It should look permanently wet and in a position that defies the lawas of gravity.
> 4) Have six-pack abs. During your solves, solved one-handed for a while and show off the six-pack.
> ...



These are words of great wisdom.


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 10, 2010)

What's wrong with being nerdy?
I was at the mall once with my cube, and a cute girl came out of the store she was working at to ask me about it.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jan 10, 2010)

Simply, if you're not a geek, then people that know you will obviously not think you're a geek. If they do, then it's something else you're doing wrong (Stuff like being Asian). 

If you don't know them, well,
You don't have to cube a certain way, just look cool (which I have failed to do).


----------



## Lux Aeterna (Jan 10, 2010)

Fun fact: being a nerd/geek is awesome. Why would you want to not look like one if you are one? Who cares what other people think...

I was a geek all the way through high school, then all the way through an Ivy League college, and now I'm doing so professionally in grad school.


----------



## RyanO (Jan 10, 2010)

I cube in public quite a bit, and I get positive feedback way more often than negative feedback. Cubing can be a great conversation starter. I've got a lot of girls numbers after they approached me while I was cubing. Just make sure you don't freeze up when people approach you, that makes you seem socially awkward and nerdy instead of unique and interesting.

Sometimes I even do a little cubing when I go out to the bars. You would think you would catch a lot of crap for this, but it actually works pretty well. For some reason, people are more interested in cubing the more alcohol they have consumed. My times are really shitty when I'm hammered, but non-cubers really have no concept of what is fast, so it doesn't matter much. People buy me free drinks all night long, and I get much more female attention than my non-cuber friends.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Jan 11, 2010)

I like to look like a geek.


----------



## AndyRoo789 (Jan 11, 2010)

If they call you a geek, they're probably just jealous.


----------



## richardzhang (Jan 11, 2010)

AndyRoo789 said:


> If they call you a geek, they're probably just jealous.


+1


----------

